# Sarcopenia - Age Related Muscle Loss



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's some information about age related muscle loss, how it may affect our lives, and what can be done for prevention and treatment.



> Sarcopenia is a term used to describe age related muscle loss. This process by which the body loses strength is a major contributor to disability and mobility issues that affect seniors throughout the world.
> 
> The fact is that if you don’t have the ability to move around, illness, in one form or another, is rarely far behind. That is, unless you take every possible step to counter the expected changes that often accompany this “golden age”.
> 
> http://www.healthyfellow.com/342/sarcopenia/


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Apr 30, 2012)

Its so true that if you dont/cant use it that you lose it...especially with muscles. And the deterioration can be fast . Ive seen stroke victims that have become contracted in 2 weeks because of lack of mobility. The thing is even the smallest movement is better than no movement at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, it doesn't take long for the muscles to atrophy, and the joints to lock up.  Movement is essential.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2017)




----------

